

Disney Acquires Club Penguin in $700 Million Deal - dawie
http://mashable.com/2007/08/01/disney-clubpenguin/

======
sherman
Wow, I have younger cousins who spend every moment they get on Club Penguin.
Not thinking much of the site and the games they provide at the time, I
thought it was just another virtual kid's playground like Nick Jr. This does
indicate a an interesting user population though. How young can we start
embedding a brand into the minds of children (www.askforkids.com) ?

